# Has anyone managed to remove Superfish home 80 aquarium sides



## rca.myworld (23 Jul 2020)

Hi, 

I have a Superfish Home 80 fish tank. I managed to take off the black/white casing where filter is stored so I can now easily hide the filter in background if I want. I have also take off the light completely and it come off very easily.
However I couldn't find a way to take off the black/white casing from sides?  I want to do this because when I try to clean it last time, i manage to get the water between the bottom panel and glass and it looks weired. 
Anybody who has done it and if there any instructions or even simple enough explanation would be charming. 


Thank you.


----------



## Majsa (23 Jul 2020)

rca.myworld said:


> I managed to take off the black/white casing where filter is stored so I can now easily hide the filter in background if I want.



I'm afraid I don't know about the casing, but how did you take off the filter compartment? I'd like to remove it (I have the 40L version, empty at the moment), but don't really dare to force it.

About the casing, I found this, though it seems the member has not been active on the forum for a while: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/modified-nano.53759/


----------



## rubadudbdub (23 Jul 2020)

.
Skip to 5 mins.  I don't know how good your Deutsch is.  You can see its fixed with silicone sealant and the narrator shows you what she did to take it out.  

Veil gluck


----------



## rubadudbdub (23 Jul 2020)

Sorry rca, I forgot to quote.  This is how to remove the filter case for Majsa, not how to remove the sides.


----------



## Majsa (23 Jul 2020)

rubadudbdub said:


> .
> Skip to 5 mins. I don't know how good your Deutsch is. You can see its fixed with silicone sealant and the narrator shows you what she did to take it out.
> 
> Veil gluck




Thanks! My German is non-existent so don’t know what I’m missing, but I can see what she did


----------



## Melll (23 Jul 2020)

Hi there,

Change the subtitles by clicking the youtube logo, then when the video opens up, go to Settings and change the subtitles to what you want from the list.


----------



## rca.myworld (23 Jul 2020)

Thanks everyone. 
@Majsa : Thanks for the video link. I have taken a look and yes he has removed it completely. I think I will get in touch with him.
@rubadudbdub: Thanks, I already managed to do the filter myself 

I have now managed to do side plastic of the aquarium as well. Look at at the bottom where the side joins there is a bracket type thing which stuck with the bottom part of the plastic, if you use a screw driver and push it upwords this will let you take both sides off. 
However I couldn't find a way until now to get the bottom plastic. It's stuck pretty solid and I couldn't find a way to take it off safely other than breaking the plastic itself.


----------



## rca.myworld (24 Jul 2020)

rca.myworld said:


> However I couldn't find a way until now to get the bottom plastic. It's stuck pretty solid and I couldn't find a way to take it off safely other than breaking the plastic itself.



Hi, 
Instead of sleeping I tried to find a way to get the bottom plastic off and finally managed it. The bottom plastic is glued from the sides and near the bottom corners. 
A sharp knife and blade finally did the trick


----------



## Lauraaliceexx (11 Mar 2022)

rca.myworld said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Superfish Home 80 fish tank. I managed to take off the black/white casing where filter is stored so I can now easily hide the filter in background if I want. I have also take off the light completely and it come off very easily.
> However I couldn't find a way to take off the black/white casing from sides?  I want to do this because when I try to clean it last time, i manage to get the water between the bottom panel and glass and it looks weired.
> ...


Did you manage to get the casing off eventually? I really want to take the sides & base off mine but too scared to break it.


----------

